# Would you ever want to visit The Kuril Islands?



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

The Kurils look mysterious and undiscovered yet. A trip there would be nice despite the distance and the language.


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes! But guess they will not be very accessible...


----------

